# GPU-Z hangs netbook Acer AO751



## MASTAN (Sep 3, 2009)

I've just bought Acer Aspire One 751. It has "Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator 500" videocard, Atom Z520 CPU and US15W chipset.

GPU-Z 0.3.4 hangs whole computer while showing splashscreen. No mouse moving, no clock on google desktop ticking on preinstalled WinXP Home.
Also I installed Win7 RTM x32 to another partition, GPU-Z hangs there the same way.
Tried different videodrivers - preinstalled with XP, received from WinUpdate, downloaded from Intel, all WHQL. Same story.
(there are no drivers for it for Win7 yet, but WinUpdate installs vista's drivers, and manually downloaded from Intel vista's drivers work too, even Aero works)

CPU-Z's graphics tab shows only name, revision 7 and memory size 8 Mbytes.
Everest's Display\GPU tab shows nothing.

P.S. Tried some different GPU-Z versions starting with 0.0.9, all of them hang.

Would be glad to help in testing.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Sep 3, 2009)

Seems we have the same netbook but mine came with vista and 2gigs of ram, also i have no trouble running cpu-z

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=688413


----------



## MASTAN (Sep 3, 2009)

I have no trouble with CPU-Z. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=687810
I meant it shows as little info about this video card as another utilities that I tried.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 3, 2009)

are you using kasperky ? older versions are known to have issues with gpuz


----------



## MASTAN (Sep 3, 2009)

No kaspersky. WinXP comes with McAffee, didn't install any on Win7.


----------

